# Battery Rebuild?



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

I have not heard of battery reconditioning. I DID type in "reconditioned tool batteries" on my computer and found lots of sites that sell reconditioned tools and NEW batteries. You may want to check into this. One site I found (TylerTool.com) has lots of batteries for sale at pretty good prices. Good luck.


----------



## tribe_fan (May 18, 2006)

I had a battery repaired here:
http://www.bulldogbattery.com/home.html

Cost wise it was not that much cheaper than buying a new drill, (or battery) but I had one with a light....
The battery functioned like new - because they basically replace all the batteries inside.


----------



## wolffhomerepair (Oct 25, 2006)

Depending on the type of battery pack you have you can buy the individual cells and replace them. The cells are normally available at most hobby shops that sell R/C cars and such. It is normally cheaper again depending on what type you have.


----------



## earlgrey (Nov 13, 2009)

Here is a really basic article outlining what is inside a power tool battery. http://toolbatt.com/anatomy.html if your thinking of rebuilding one. I have rebuilt quite a few myself with a soldering iron. You need to be really careful not to heat up the cells to long though as this can damage them. I like to hot glue all the cells together first also, this makes it much easier to work on.

The cells inside are size sub-C you can find them online, but just like everything else there are good quality ones and cheapos. You get what you pay for! If your looking to save money it is usually cheaper to buy an off brand replacement. Rebuilding is best if you want to hot rod your batteries to make them last much longer between charges. These high capacity cells are expensive though.

-Earl


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

http://www.batteryjunction.com/nimh-specialty.html
http://www.batteryspace.com/scsizeseriesnicdbatteriesandpacks.aspx

Here is a couple of sources for sub c batteries, I have used them both and have had good luck with both of them. Order the ones with the solder tabs already spot welded to them, it makes the job much easier. 

When you have a battery pack "rebuilt" they are actually replacing the batteries. If you have them rebuilt or if you decide to do it yourself pay attention to the mAH rating of the batteries, the higher the number the more reserve the battery has.

If you are rebuilding a pack for a drill or anything with a high current draw I would recommend that you stay with NiCad, although they have a lower mAH rating than the NiMH they are better suited for the high current draw of a drill.

Here is a link that gives you the basics on how to rebuild you own pack. http://www.batterieswholesale.com/battery_tips/assembling.htm


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

"Has anyone here ever sent there batteries to a company and have them "upgraded" or rebuilt?" The short answer to your question is-YES, I have. Nine DeWalt's and two Firestorm's. I tried rebuilding one, once. I ordered the sub-C batteries, found the bad one's, and started replacing them. Not as easy as it sounded. I sent two of my 18v XRP DeWalt's to PrimeCell (Pennsylvania?) for rebuild. As I understand it, these batteries originally were 12mAh batteries, and PrimeCell rebuilt them to 2400mAh batteries. I can tell you, truthfully, that the rebuilt batteries were stronger, have lasted longer, and are just darn better batteries. I have now sent all nine (9) of my DeWalt's and both of my B&D Firestorm batteries for rebuild and am happy with what I have gotten. The cost of these rebuilds were approximately one-half of the price of new batteries at the apron stores here. You asked, that's my opinion, and facts. I'm sure there are other places out there which do these as well. Thanks, David


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

When you send them out to be rebuilt they replace all the batteries in the pack, not just the ones that are bad. When I rebuild mine I do not even try to figure out which cells are bad, I just replace them all. So it is a brand new battery pack in an old case. OK so they usually do not replace the thermistor, but then they rarely go bad.

If you are going to try to rebuild a pack, just replace all the batteries, if you had some bad ones in the pack the others can't be far behind.


----------



## rider (Dec 14, 2009)

Thurman said:


> I sent two of my 18v XRP DeWalt's to PrimeCell (Pennsylvania?) for rebuild. As I understand it, these batteries originally were 12mAh batteries, and PrimeCell rebuilt them to 2400mAh batteries. I can tell you, truthfully, that the rebuilt batteries were stronger, have lasted longer, and are just darn better batteries.



I'll second Primecell. They do a very nice job.


----------

